# Anyone been through Dubai airport recently?



## Neal (26/4/18)

Hello good people,

Am having to get back from Swaziland to UK in a hurry (tomorrow) as my mother is not too well. I could only get a short notice flight via Emirates. I have not flown Emirates via Dubai since 2015 as at that time I had some vape gear confiscated and not returned on my flight back to Jhb. Any of you good chaps been through recently? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Andre (26/4/18)

Yeah went up a week ago and back last Saturday. Cape Town - Dubai - Brussels.

Packed my juices in zip lock bags in my hand luggage. Reos with atomizers and squonk bottles separately packed, also in my hand luggage. Then had 4 Joyetech Ego AIO Ecos in my man bag, filled - for stealth vaping. Did not take any coil/wicking stuff.

Going there - no queries at all, only required to have laptop out.

Coming back - Brussels required me to take liquids (juices) out too, but no problems. Dubai - wanted to know what was in the bottles - told them flavourings, no problems. The Ecos were never even noticed in my man bag.

Batteries all in my hand luggage in battery holders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (26/4/18)

Andre said:


> Yeah went up a week ago and back last Saturday. Cape Town - Dubai - Brussels.
> 
> Packed my juices in zip lock bags in my hand luggage. Reos with atomizers and squonk bottles separately packed, also in my hand luggage. Then had 4 Joyetech Ego AIO Ecos in my man bag, filled - for stealth vaping. Did not take any coil/wicking stuff.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mate, could I ask how much liquid you packed?


----------



## Ahmed Kara (26/4/18)

I went through last year, had about 30 bottles of 60mls in my hand luggage 4 mods and 3 tanks , and about 8 batts, they stopped me twice. Checked everything and all was clear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/18)

Neal said:


> Thanks Mate, could I ask how much liquid you packed?


About 9 x 30ml. 3 per ziploc bag.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Flame3601 (3/5/18)

Check my thread out here, it should be of help to you. I would not stealth vape on any airplane, especially on the likes of Emirates, Qatar and Etihad - just a warning.

Safe trip and fingers crossed for a speedy recovery to your mother.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (3/5/18)

Flame3601 said:


> Check my thread out here, it should be of help to you. I would not stealth vape on any airplane, especially on the likes of Emirates, Qatar and Etihad - just a warning.
> 
> Safe trip and fingers crossed for a speedy recovery to your mother.



Thanks mate. Your advice re stealth vaping is absolutely correct, although I did manage a few toots on plane and in airport, although I would not recommend this to anyone. My mother is on the mend, thank you.


----------



## Stosta (4/5/18)

Flame3601 said:


> Check my thread out here, it should be of help to you. I would not stealth vape on any airplane, especially on the likes of Emirates, Qatar and Etihad - just a warning.
> 
> Safe trip and fingers crossed for a speedy recovery to your mother.


Yeah I read something yesterday where someone got in huge trouble for vaping on a Qatar flight...
_
"Vaping is forbidden on pretty much every airline now. It’s a widely flouted law, though, with many vapers choosing to stealth vape or take a few sneaky puffs on the loo.

One airline where you definitely don’t want to take the risk is Qatar Airways. Commenting on our travel blog, Judjellago reported spending 28 hours in a Qatar prison after being caught vaping on the plane. He also got banned from Qatar Airways despite having three more connecting flights, and was forced to buy new tickets to continue his flight."
_
*Source: *_https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/...320557733&mc_cid=36b2bae6a0&mc_eid=58c39f4105_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Anvil (4/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Yeah I read something yesterday where someone got in huge trouble for vaping on a Qatar flight...
> _
> "Vaping is forbidden on pretty much every airline now. It’s a widely flouted law, though, with many vapers choosing to stealth vape or take a few sneaky puffs on the loo.
> 
> ...


That's scary! 

This is why I don't even stealth on a plane. As tempting as it is, vaping has helped me get over my addiction to the point where I no longer start becoming psycho after a few hours without nic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (4/5/18)

Anvil said:


> That's scary!
> 
> This is why I don't even stealth on a plane. As tempting as it is, vaping has helped me get over my addiction to the point where I no longer start becoming psycho after a few hours without nic.


I get the impression that there is a light salting of sensationalism on that article, but possible better to not roll the dice and check their validity

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/18)

I went through Dubai the other day with six mods and 12 batteries and no one gave me a hassle. Connecting flight so didn’t exit to Dubai real.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

